# My dog vomiting like crazy



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello.

I have a 10 year old miniature schnauzer and he started vomiting like crazy for an unknown reason at tuesday noon and continued till morning (few times at night and like 20 times through the day) all sorts of vomit - food, yellow, black, white etc.

We thought he probably swallowed something and he needs to empty up and he did becouse he was quite ok the next day, looking healthy and I fed him some crackers and so on (not so much food though becouse I wanted him to relax his stomach). The simptoms continued (the diarrhoea also came) and it looked like he has more problems during the night other than during the day.

On saturday we took him to the vet and he examined him and took his blood. He actually didn't have the proper idea what is wrong with him (he excluded worms and stuff - probably becouse of blood tests?!) and thinks that it is becouse of food change. We fed our dog like everything for the last 10 years, now month or maybe so ago he was on the operation due to oxalate stones and we started feeding him only some sort of Hills diet briquettes but the thing is he was eating them months before the operation when he had problems with peeing too so I really doubt this is the genuine problem. 

Now the vet said he is nearly dehydrated and gave him three injections (one for dehydration, one for anti poisoning and I have no idea what was the third one) and also bunch of pills (stomorgyl, ranital) and eukonoba briquettes and some konservas that help improve the stomach...

He threw up early in the morning yesterday and was fine all day, he ate some food, drank water, I had him on the walk but during the night he tried to threw up 3 times at different hours but only once I could say he really did it so defenitly he did throw up less than the other nights. Now he is sleeping, currently not interested for food and I can see he is not so ok and something is wrong in his stomach. I am pretty sure he won't throw up again during the day but when the night will come I am afraid he will did it again. He does drink water though (I will try to get him some gatorade)...

We must watch him today and if conditions get worse he will have to go to the infusion so he won't get dehydrated. I am afraid that won't help fixing the problem either so I am asking you what is wrong with my dog??? Is this some sort of a stomach flu (I have read so much about the parvo virus I am scared like hell) and will slowly get better or what? I know you are not vets and didn't examine my dog but even the vet himself said he has no proper idea but also that if it is a virus or bacteria he would get treated the same way. 

PS: Noone saw him swallow anything all though sometimes he does go behind the house by himself. 

Please help ASAP.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Has your vet done x-rays? He needs to be checked for an intestinal obstruction.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

The vet didn't perform the x-rays.

Like I sad he was sleeping before and feeling kind of sick. Then he vomited again on three different spots - yellow stuff. After that I took him out behind the house and when the visitors came he run to them looking happy. I took him on the walk and he was acting normal, he had diarrhoea with blood in it. Now he is better then he was this morning but I don't know what to do. I will try to make him drink water and eat some stuff otherwise I have no idea what to do... If he will throw up again till morning Ill take him to the vet again!


----------



## bartleby (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with JuneBud. I'd have the vet check for an intestinal blockage. However, depending on the material of the blockage, it might not show up properly on an x-ray. Every time one of my animals has had a blockage, it's been something like foam or a plastic bag. Soft stuff like that won't show up on an x-ray. What the vet has to do instead is give the animal something like a barium solution, which will show up on the x-ray. Give the barium a few hours to work its way down into the digestive tract. Then take an x-ray to see where something is blocking the barium from going any further.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

He is acting so strange. Now he is again up on his feet and acting like nothing is wrong with him. We were having a lunch and he came immediately and started asking us for the food so we gave him prescribed food with the pill in it. He drank a lot of water too. I hope it's just a flu and he will get better. I have a feeling he won't throw up again till early morning hours. I will keep you updated. My main concern now is that I keep him drinking a lot of water so he won't get dehydrated. I will keep you updated.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

HERE IS THE UPDATE:

He did vomit twice yesterday after that (last vomiting at 5:30 pm) so we thought we must try something else and we cooked him rice. He ate few spoons two times and drank some tea and water and was sleeping like an angel the whole night. At 6:30AM he vomited again (not so much though and it was some srt of foam) so he managed to not vomit for 13 hours and he didn't vomit the food. At 9AM he was vomiting again - the yellow stuff, again not so much and he does seem to be better, he is not feeling sick and is currently calm and sleeping. We will again feed him only rice today and see what happens. I hope he is truly getting better. What do yu think'


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

This is exactly what my dog did when she had an obstruction. Sometimes she would vomit, sometimes she would not. She would eat a little sometimes and other times not. She did not have any diarrhea with her vomiting. Her obstruction was from lymphoma (cancer). If this were my dog he would have been taken back to the vet again. Vomiting this much is not something to fool with, even if he is seeming to get better. An x-ray might not show what the obstruction is, but even with a plain x-ray the vet can tell if the intestine looks distended. Here is an article about the causes of vomiting: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=3574

I hope you take him back to the vet. This could be a serious problem.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

JuneBud I took your advice and took him to the clinic again. I am dissapointed becouse they didn't set the diagnosis so I really don't know what is actually wrong with him. The vet took the x-ray and everything seems ok. He did get different pills this time so I'll see how this works out. 

Otherwise yesterday his poo was more solid and he did it twice and ate and drank water etc. Today at 3AM he was throwing up but not alot and it was only white saliva or some sort or foam and then again at 9AM also just very little of foam - he had bloody diarrhea again but from noon on he was happy as ever, drinking, eating, barking at neigbours, playing with toys like nothing was wrong with him. It seems the last two days he is getting better but I am worried about the bloody diarrhea and still throwing up at the night/morning. I do hope these new meds will help him and that this was just some sort of a nasty bacteria or virus he will defeat. I took me again an hour drive to the clinic which is supposed to be the best in the area so I seriously don't know what else to do. Anyone else has any idea?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If his x-rays ruled out an obstruction, I'd be thinking about pancreatitis or hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE). IMO he could use a bit more aggressive supportive therapy if it's doable for you -- hospitalization and IV fluids as a start -- until your vet either makes a firm diagnosis or his symptoms resolve.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for the quick answer. If these pills won't help ASAP I'll take him to the hospital again (IV fluids like you said). What can I do in the mean time? I bought gatorade, can I give him that or will it just make him sicker? I was reading on this forum that I can give him gatorade... What else?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I would personally give plain water at this point. The advantage to Gatorade (or Pedialyte) is that they contain electrolytes, but for some dogs they are too sweet and can upset their tummies or make diarrhea worse.


----------



## rab (Aug 12, 2010)

Now he vomited again, last time he did was yesterday 9AM. I make him drink a lot of water.


----------

